# Tư vấn chọn kích thước nệm phù hợp với bạn



## Chin Chin

_Ngày nay, nệm là sản phẩm phòng ngủ không thể thiếu trong các không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giản của các hộ gia đình Việt. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người thường mắc phải sai lầm khi chọn kích thước nệm không phù hợp với size giường hoặc số lượng người nằm. Sau đây, Thegioinem.com Tư Vấn Chọn Kích Thước Nệm Phù Hợp Với Bạn hy vọng giúp các bạn dễ dàng chọn được chiếc nệm ưng ý._

Hiện nay trên thị trường nệm có đủ size cho mọi kích thước giường đơn hay giường đôi. Vì thế khi mua nệm bạn chỉ cần xác định chính xác size lọt lòng giường hoặc số lượng người nằm mà chọn nệm nhé. Thông thường, kích thước chuẩn của nệm sẽ là các size như: 1mx2m, 1m2x2m, 1m4x2m, 1m6x2m, 1m8x2m:

_- Nệm đơn: _

Đây là sản phẩm phù hợp với những chiếc giường có kích thước nhỏ và phù hợp dùng cho 1 người nằm. Kích thước nệm đơn phổ biến hiện nay như: 100x200cm hoặc 120x200cm.
Đối với những chiếc nệm đơn sử dụng cho giường của trẻ nhỏ thì kích thước tiêu chuẩn nhỏ hơn, phổ biến là các kích cỡ 80x190cm, 90x190cm hoặc kích thước khổ lớn là 140x190 cm. Điều này còn phụ thuộc vào kích thước giường tầng hay giường đơn mà bố mẹ chọn cho bé.





_Nệm Bông Ép Liên Á Gấp 3 Tiện Lợi_​
Với những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì nệm đơn hay nệm gấp là giải pháp tốt nhất. Bởi nệm đơn kích thước vừa đủ để nằm vừa tiết kiệm được diện tích không gian và tạo sự hài hòa khi kết hợp những vật dụng trang trí khác cho căn phòng ngủ. Lưu ý: Không nên dùng nệm đơn cho căn phòng ngủ diện tích lớn vì sẽ không tạo được sự đồng nhất về tổng thể, giảm tính thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.

_- Nệm đôi:_

Các kích thước nệm chuẩn dành cho giường đôi gồm các size như: 160x200cm.
Đây là những chiếc nệm khổ lớn dành cho những căn phòng có diện tích rộng rãi. Những chiếc nệm này thường đáp ứng cho nhu cầu cho 2 – 3 người nằm tương đương với số lượng thành viên ở trong một gia đình nhỏ.
- Nệm 3-4 người nằm

Nếu chọn nệm cho gia đình 3 thành viên thì kích cỡ 1m8x200 hoặc 2mx2m, 2mx2m2 sẽ phù hợp hơn cho bạn nhé. Những chiếc nệm size lớn sẽ đặp ứng tối đa cho số lượng người nằm trong gia đình nhỏ của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, việc lựa chọn đúng size khi ngủ bạn sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái mà không hề bị gò bó, khó có được giấc ngủ trọn vẹn nhé
Tuy nhiên với những size ngoại khổ như 2m, 2m2 thì có một vài thương hiệu nệm sẽ không có khuôn chuẩn mà phải cắt dán, ảnh hưởng đến vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của chiếc nệm. Do vậy bạn nên cân nhắc và hỏi rõ nhà cung cấp khi mua nệm ngoại khổ nhé.
Mặc khác, Nếu giường nhà bạn có kích cỡ hoàn toàn khác size chuẩn thì chớ vội lo lắng nhé, bởi các công ty nệm sẽ hỗ trợ cắt nệm theo kích thước mình yêu cầu nhé. Việc của bạn là chỉ cần đo đạc chính xác độ lọt lòng giường và báo cho bên nhà cung cấp.





_Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Chính Hãng_​
*Chọn chất liệu và kích thước nệm như thế nào phù hợp?*
Nhắc đến thông số nệm thì chúng ta không thể bỏ qua 3 yếu tố cơ bản, đó là chiều rộng, chiều dài và chiều cao của nệm. Vì thế để sở hữu được một chiếc nệm lý tưởng đòi hỏi trước khi mua nệm bạn phải xác định kích thước nệm, nếu mà bạn sử dụng giường thì hãy nắm thật chính xác số đo trong lòng của chiếc giường này theo chiều dài và chiều rộng. Đo chuẩn kích thước là bạn sẽ có thể mua được một chiếc nệm ưng ý. Bên dưới đây là lời khuyên chọn size nệm phù hợp với từng chất liệu nệm mà bạn nên tham khảo trước khi mua:

_- Với nệm cao su:_

Kích thước được lựa chọn phổ biến nhất đó là 1m6x200 hoặc 1m8x2m, nếu chiếc nệm chỉ đáp ứng cho nhu cầu sử dụng của một người thì bạn có thể chọn size 1m hoặc 1m2. Còn số lượng người nằm nhiều hơn, điển hình là gia đình nhỏ thì ad khuyên bạn nên mua nệm kích thước 2mx2m hoặc 2mx2m2 nhé.

Xét về bề dày (chiều cao) nệm thì tùy theo sở thích và điều kiện kinh tế gia đình mình để lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, độ cao lý tưởng cho chiếc nệm thường là 10cm sẽ đáp ứng tối đa về độ đàn hồi khi bạn nằm nhé. Ngoài ra, đối với nệm cao su thì thông số chung của bề dày là 5cm, 10cm, 15cm và 20cm.





_Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA_​
_- Với nệm bông ép:_

Thường các sản nệm bông ép có độ phẳng khá cao, nên nếu bạn là tín đồ yêu thích nệm cứng thì đây chính là sự lựa chọn tuyệt với nhất. Nệm bông ép được thiết kế gấp 3 nên khá tiện lợi và hữu ích cho những căn phòng có diện tích khiêm tốn.  Tuy nhiên các công ty nệm khi sản xuất nệm bông ép đều có thông số chung về chiều dài chỉ là 1m95 chứ không phải 2m như nệm cao su hay lò xo. Nếu sử dụng giường thì bạn phải cân nhắc kỹ trước khi lựa chọn nhé.

_- Với nệm lò xo:_

Khác với cao su và bông ép, nệm lò xo được sản xuất với độ cao trung bình từ 20cm trở lên. Bởi hệ thông các con lò xo khá cao, kết hợp với lớp đệm lót bên trên nhằm đem lại sự êm ái, dễ chịu và có độ nhún. Thường thì nệm lò xo sẽ được sản xuất theo các kích thước chuẩn  như 100x200, 120x200, 140x200, 160x200, 180x200, 200x200 và độ cào thì tùy thuộc vào từng thương hiệu. Vì thế để chiếc giường nhà bạn trông đẹp và có nét thẩm mỹ hơn thì khi lựa chọn nên bạn nên lưu ý đến độ sâu lọt lòng giường nhé.


----------

